# Sticky  Nuke Survival >>>> Don't Let Hollyweird BS You



## Illini Warrior

with the current international revival of Putin's Russia - and the end of the US apathy and Trump's confrontation - a nuke war and the possibility of nuke weapon use is higher currently than since the early 1980s and the old USSR days ....

SurvivalBlog has published a 3part article submitted by an outside author >>>> it's a glossing over - just a primary introduction of what basics you should know and investigate more deeply - a topic that's only a paragraph mention is a vital subject that's covered by a whole chapter in the nuke survival bibles of Dr Clayton and Kearny ....

https://survivalblog.com/nuclear-war-wont-like-hollywood-portrays-part-1-3adscout/print/

https://survivalblog.com/nuclear-war-wont-like-hollywood-portrays-part-2-3adscout/print/

https://survivalblog.com/nuclear-war-wont-like-hollywood-portrays-part-3-3adscout/print/

if you're just getting started - haven't broached the SHTF subject of nuke survival (it's not only a war possibility) - already mentioned are the couple of "grand dads" on the subject that authored the best ever books on the subject >>> here's a free PDF download of their books - a full hardback copy is advised - certain pages should be copied and cached as reference guides to necessary survival knowledge ....

http://www.ki4u.com/nwss.pdf

http://armageddononline.org/PDF/Misc Books/LIFE AFTER DOOMSDAY.pdf

if you get into the SHTF - one of the types that database every possible piece of info available - a fellow prepper has already done the hard part for us - Rich Fleetwood is really the guru on the subject and his website is the depository - SurvivalRing.org has it all for downloading ...

Rich has had some problems in the last few years - would really appreciate a donation contribution for keeping the website alive & available .....

http://www.survivalring.org/


----------



## Annie

@Illini Warrior good post. I'm bookmarking it so I can go back to read this when I have the time. There's a lot of information. Living in the Tri-State area, there might not be too much hope for me. I should think anything near NYC would be leveled to the ground in the event of a nuclear holocaust. But I'm open to learning more.

A little off topic, but something Rich might want to consider:
With the release of Chrome 68, Google is officially marking ALL websites who don't use "HTTPS" for their website domain as "not secure". This prevents websites from being SEO friendly. This "not secure" message pops up in the address bar. He might want to consider enabling the SSL on his website, then republish.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie, there's an old saying that when the government rolls out a new jet plane, they are already _*seven years ahead*_ of the technology you just saw.

Sure, they once had trouble cracking a smart phone, but it looks like most providers are now offering "help" to the government. I believe that if you put something on the 'net--even something so skilled and foolproof that Kim Komando can't figure it out--there's a post-cracker in the Pentagon that just got a secret copy.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Annie said:


> @Illini Warrior good post. I'm bookmarking it so I can go back to read this when I have the time. There's a lot of information. Living in the Tri-State area, there might not be too much hope for me. I should think anything near NYC would be leveled to the ground in the event of a nuclear holocaust. But I'm open to learning more.
> 
> A little off topic, but something Rich might want to consider:
> With the release of Chrome 68, Google is officially marking ALL websites who don't use "HTTPS" for their website domain as "not secure". This prevents websites from being SEO friendly. This "not secure" message pops up in the address bar. He might want to consider enabling the SSL on his website, then republish.


a problem I see frequently in prepping - a partial crowd that just throws up their hands and surrenders when the nuke SHTF topic pops up ...

unfortunately nuke prepping is solely perceived as preparing with a bunker for a nuke war exchange of missiles ...

we've already had a couple of incidents of the serious - but totally surviable - nuke accidents >>>> the US even came close decades ago

all kinds of possible nuke SHTFs that the basic prep supplies will be necessary >>> if you want to be ahead of the sheeple scramble - you'll have the basic nuke prep supplies as well ...


----------



## Annie

Illini Warrior said:


> a problem I see frequently in prepping - a partial crowd that just throws up their hands and surrenders when the nuke SHTF topic pops up ...
> 
> unfortunately nuke prepping is solely perceived as preparing with a bunker for a nuke war exchange of missiles ...
> 
> we've already had a couple of incidents of the serious - but totally surviable - nuke accidents >>>> the US even came close decades ago
> 
> all kinds of possible nuke SHTFs that the basic prep supplies will be necessary >>> if you want to be ahead of the sheeple scramble - you'll have the basic nuke prep supplies as well ...


In general I have to have the ability to look realistically at the situation in the world as it stands, but not without hope. That hope is what motivates me to prepare.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie, Mel Tappan wrote several books on the early days of prepping. I don't even think it was called that then.

One thing you'll find is that he tracked wind movements, looking for the areas of the country that would have the lowest fall-out count.

If memory serves, he settled in Eugene, Oregon, where he died, I believe.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Annie, there's an old saying that when the government rolls out a new jet plane, they are already _*seven years ahead*_ of the technology you just saw.
> 
> Sure, they once had trouble cracking a smart phone, but it looks like most providers are now offering "help" to the government. I believe that if you put something on the 'net--even something so skilled and foolproof that Kim Komando can't figure it out--there's a post-cracker in the Pentagon that just got a secret copy.


If I'm understanding you correctly, it's not so much about that type of security that Google's concerning itself with here. Not the government... It's more about preventing the nasty little guys out their on the interwebs who like to hijack websites and redirect people to their own, that type of thing.

https://support.google.com/blogger/answer/6284029?hl=en


> There are three main benefits to using HTTPS instead of HTTP to access your blog:
> 
> -It helps check that your visitors open the correct website and aren't being redirected to a malicious site.
> -It helps detect if an attacker tries to change any data sent from Blogger [and other sites] to the visitor.
> -It adds security measures that make it harder for other people to listen to your visitors' conversations, track their activities, or steal their information.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Annie, Mel Tappan wrote several books on the early days of prepping. I don't even think it was called that then.
> 
> One thing you'll find is that he tracked wind movements, looking for the areas of the country that would have the lowest fall-out count.
> 
> If memory serves, he settled in Eugene, Oregon, where he died, I believe.


These were some good reads as I recall:

Hiroshima Paperback
by John Hersey

Alas, Babylon 
by Pat Frank


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> These were some good reads as I recall:
> 
> Hiroshima Paperback
> by John Hersey
> 
> Alas, Babylon
> by Pat Frank


Alas, Babylon is a great book, even if it is not necessarily realistic about the outcome of nuclear war. On The Beach is a good one with what I consider to be a more likely end. Last Ship is another with some interesting outcomes.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> @Illini Warrior good post. I'm bookmarking it so I can go back to read this when I have the time. There's a lot of information. Living in the Tri-State area, there might not be too much hope for me. I should think anything near NYC would be leveled to the ground in the event of a nuclear holocaust. But I'm open to learning more.
> 
> A little off topic, but something Rich might want to consider:
> With the release of Chrome 68, Google is officially marking ALL websites who don't use "HTTPS" for their website domain as "not secure". This prevents websites from being SEO friendly. This "not secure" message pops up in the address bar. He might want to consider enabling the SSL on his website, then republish.


I just "stuck" this thread. It won't get buried.


----------



## Illini Warrior

The Tourist said:


> Annie, Mel Tappan wrote several books on the early days of prepping. I don't even think it was called that then.
> 
> One thing you'll find is that he tracked wind movements, looking for the areas of the country that would have the lowest fall-out count.
> 
> If memory serves, he settled in Eugene, Oregon, where he died, I believe.


most of the charts and maps concerning the nuke warfare are totally obsolete - most are from the nuke hay days of the 1960-70s - targets change for various reasons - the global politics alone have drastically altered targeting - and there's more precise targeted nukes around than ever ....


----------



## Annie

Turning a basement into a safe room for either a nuclear event or a tornado... Check out this guys faux panty. Awesome. It looks like a panty, but you can push the doors open and go downstairs.


----------



## Annie

Here's a pretty awesome do it yourself idea. I bet my brother would do this with me. Think of what it would cost to have this built by a professional.


----------



## whitedeath81

Not sure I would like to survive a nuclear holocaust


----------



## Illini Warrior

whitedeath81 said:


> Not sure I would like to survive a nuclear holocaust


trouble is that a prepper prepares for a "nuclear event" and not just a full nuke exchange >>>> and the world has experienced several major events that were/could be eazily survived - latest in Japan ...

quite a bit of crossover prepping between pandemics and nukes - definitely would be prepared for the very probable disease spread during a serious SHTF ....


----------



## whitedeath81

Illini Warrior said:


> trouble is that a prepper prepares for a "nuclear event" and not just a full nuke exchange >>>> and the world has experienced several major events that were/could be eazily survived - latest in Japan ...
> 
> quite a bit of crossover prepping between pandemics and nukes - definitely would be prepared for the very probable disease spread during a serious SHTF ....


A full exchange no... but even if our ao was near it be total loss.


----------



## The Tourist

Illini Warrior said:


> most of the charts and maps concerning the nuke warfare are totally obsolete - most are from the nuke hay days of the 1960-70s


This is good to know. But in viewing the works of Mr. Tappan, obviously he lived--and died--in the period you mention. Perhaps a new dedicated prepper should view his work and update it for modern citizens.

Just the new technology would take up most of this book. For example, while gasoline might be scarce in "Dystopia America," we now have portable generators for all-electric cars. We have modern crossbows that break +400 FPS. Any idiot can buy bulletproof vests.

I have "common" knives that can punch through any medium you can name. Most of these alloys were owned and used exclusively by the government until recently. Heck, I sell this stuff, and I cannot figure out these mystery, super metals.

For example, I just bought a few super fast folders. If I could get into a time machine and go back to the 1960s, the fanboys would marvel at the display. I pay only 40 bucks for these toys, which converts to under four dollars in that time period.

My point is simple. Time marches on, and technology *doubles* every four years. We need a modern version of Mr. Tappan.


----------



## Illini Warrior

The Tourist said:


> This is good to know. But in viewing the works of Mr. Tappan, obviously he lived--and died--in the period you mention. Perhaps a new dedicated prepper should view his work and update it for modern citizens.
> 
> Just the new technology would take up most of this book. For example, while gasoline might be scarce in "Dystopia America," we now have portable generators for all-electric cars. We have modern crossbows that break +400 FPS. Any idiot can buy bulletproof vests.
> 
> I have "common" knives that can punch through any medium you can name. Most of these alloys were owned and used exclusively by the government until recently. Heck, I sell this stuff, and I cannot figure out these mystery, super metals.
> 
> For example, I just bought a few super fast folders. If I could get into a time machine and go back to the 1960s, the fanboys would marvel at the display. I pay only 40 bucks for these toys, which converts to under four dollars in that time period.
> 
> My point is simple. Time marches on, and technology *doubles* every four years. We need a modern version of Mr. Tappan.


it's not only technology but just change in policy and tactics to update for current world situations - the USAF ended the full alert SAC bombers years ago >>> now they are back again with an even more aggressive strike program .... NORAD moved out of Cheyenne Mt for years and with the new Russian aggression did a full facility technology update and moved to the underside again ...

what was recently laughable - the Russians recently threaten us with a nuke strike - at least two of the targets were years/decade out of date closed down military bases >>>> even they aren't up to date with the propaganda ....


----------



## Raymond Hines

Thanks for information , good post,


----------



## The Tourist

Illini Warrior said:


> it's not only technology but just change in policy and *tactics to update for current world situations*


*@Illini Warrior*, I'm glad you post as you do. You are quite correct, I'm more on the "technology" side of the aisle. If a guy wanted a knife that could punch through Kevlar and never rust in his lifetime, I could probably find that prepper an easy half-dozen.

Now, what I am not familiar with is tactics and modern situations. For example, Wisconsin has a fairly 'liberal' (and I mean that in its best sense) policy for weapons, including a CCW provision and making switchblades legal for over +2 years. In fact, I just read an article in the latest "Blade" magazine about the Draconian measures New York City has for any folder the law deems as a 'switchblade.' That includes gravity knives and any other folder that can be opened with a flick of the wrist. Heck, most older and worn folders will flip open. They made it sound like the State was using folders as a "cash cow." Find a guy with a folder--even if he uses it for working--and you have a quick and easy fine due the court.

I read that article with a legal switchblade in my pocket.


----------



## Murby

There's so much bad information on surviving a nuclear war. 

There's a big difference between a power plant and a nuclear bomb. The radioactive fallout is not even remotely the same, its like the difference between a pressure washer and a bucket of water.. sure, they both get you wet, but not the same way. . So let me elaborate a bit, I'll try not to be technical. 

Nuclear plant fallout is easy to survive, you just leave the area. It is your only option. The fallout from a nuclear plant is a type of radioactive isotope that will irradiate an area for thousands of years. This radiation is low level, meaning you can walk out of the area if you need because a few hours or even a few days of exposure isn't going to kill you... well, unless you live across the street from the plant. You will never get to come back so take what you need. 

Nuclear weapons are another animal.. Modern nuclear weapons are detonated high in the atmosphere.. like at around >20,000 feet in altitude. The radiological fallout is extreme and just a few hours of exposure will cause you to die within a week to a month, depending on how much you get. The good news is that the radioisotopes are short lived. 80% to 90% of the radiation is gone within the first 10 hours or so, the other 10% to 19% is gone within a few days, and the remaining 1% takes a week or two. In other words, within a day or so, you can come out of your bunker for short walks.. within a week, you can resume what's left of your life.. For the most part anyhow. 

This is why Hiroshima and Nagasaki were rebuilt.. and fission bombs (little boy and fat man) are dirty bastards.. modern fusion weapons are pretty clean by comparison. 

The most important part of a nuclear bunker is the air filtration.. without it, you die. You need water, and a bit of food, and a toilet if you don't want to stink the place up.. Beyond that, that's really all you need because you're only going to be in there for a few days. 

If you live in a populated area, a nuclear bunker is a waste of time. You won't have any warning its coming and you'll probably be burned alive and never make it to the bunker. 

If you live in the countryside, a bunker is only good if you have a Geiger counter.. otherwise you might be heading down there for no reason. 

Radiation shielding is about mass.. On a mass (weight) basis, lead does not shield radiation any better than goose feathers.. The thing that makes lead nice is that you only need about an inch of it, where you would need about 200 feet of feathers. 

1 inch of lead = 10 inches of concrete = 30 inches of dirt. (for the most part as a general idea). And if you think about it, a square foot of lead 1 inch thick weighs about the same as a square foot of concrete 10 inches thick.. 

hope that helps..


----------



## ItsJustMe

@Murby 

Thank you for this information.


----------



## The Tourist

*most of the charts and maps concerning the nuke warfare are totally obsolete*

And I agree. I was still in high school when post of those charts and maps were making the gun magazines. In fact, I think Tappan was still drawing maps of wind currents to make sure his little band of followers would not be pelted with radiation.

I just turned 70 years of age, I still have muscle tone and I do not glow in the dark. Clearly I should have read the entire treatise of Mel Tappan to see if his in-depth writing was more solid than the few paragraphs shown in magazines. Without that info, I might have to run to be free of the danger. _sigh_ it's my arms that have strength, not my legs...


----------



## Denton

Murby said:


> There's so much bad information on surviving a nuclear war.
> 
> There's a big difference between a power plant and a nuclear bomb. The radioactive fallout is not even remotely the same, its like the difference between a pressure washer and a bucket of water.. sure, they both get you wet, but not the same way. . So let me elaborate a bit, I'll try not to be technical.
> 
> Nuclear plant fallout is easy to survive, you just leave the area. It is your only option. The fallout from a nuclear plant is a type of radioactive isotope that will irradiate an area for thousands of years. This radiation is low level, meaning you can walk out of the area if you need because a few hours or even a few days of exposure isn't going to kill you... well, unless you live across the street from the plant. You will never get to come back so take what you need.
> 
> Nuclear weapons are another animal.. Modern nuclear weapons are detonated high in the atmosphere.. like at around >20,000 feet in altitude. The radiological fallout is extreme and just a few hours of exposure will cause you to die within a week to a month, depending on how much you get. The good news is that the radioisotopes are short lived. 80% to 90% of the radiation is gone within the first 10 hours or so, the other 10% to 19% is gone within a few days, and the remaining 1% takes a week or two. In other words, within a day or so, you can come out of your bunker for short walks.. within a week, you can resume what's left of your life.. For the most part anyhow.
> 
> This is why Hiroshima and Nagasaki were rebuilt.. and fission bombs (little boy and fat man) are dirty bastards.. modern fusion weapons are pretty clean by comparison.
> 
> The most important part of a nuclear bunker is the air filtration.. without it, you die. You need water, and a bit of food, and a toilet if you don't want to stink the place up.. Beyond that, that's really all you need because you're only going to be in there for a few days.
> 
> If you live in a populated area, a nuclear bunker is a waste of time. You won't have any warning its coming and you'll probably be burned alive and never make it to the bunker.
> 
> If you live in the countryside, a bunker is only good if you have a Geiger counter.. otherwise you might be heading down there for no reason.
> 
> Radiation shielding is about mass.. On a mass (weight) basis, lead does not shield radiation any better than goose feathers.. The thing that makes lead nice is that you only need about an inch of it, where you would need about 200 feet of feathers.
> 
> 1 inch of lead = 10 inches of concrete = 30 inches of dirt. (for the most part as a general idea). And if you think about it, a square foot of lead 1 inch thick weighs about the same as a square foot of concrete 10 inches thick..
> 
> hope that helps..


Altitude detonation creates very little fallout. Fallout is created when detonation is at or near ground level. The soil and other debris are irradiated, lifted up, and fall elsewhere.
Most weapons will be detonated at altitude so as to destroy cities. Some will be used to cause maximum structure damage, such as strategic airports and underground command and control sites, and they will not be at a high altitude detonation. I live several miles from such a place but the prevailing winds will carry the fallout away from me. Good for me but not good for Georgia.

A nuclear attack is very survivable. Well, the attack is survivable. The results of the war will be challenging, to say the very least.


----------



## Folklore

Denton said:


> Most weapons will be detonated at altitude so as to destroy cities.


Do you really think so? Then why exactly such goals? 
I hope you do not read publications that are promoting the interests of our "experts" in the USA?
Here is an example of nonsense:








The Safest Place to Ride Out a Nuclear War? Maybe Moscow.


Moscow has an enormous missile shield that may be impenetrable, or totally dysfunctional.




nationalinterest.org




If we talk about the aviation component of nuclear forces, then personally, I can not link the cost of modification, for example, B61-12 with cities. 
Why so expensive and difficult?
Other types of nuclear ammunition are upgraded in the same direction. Is it necessary for cities?


----------



## Denton

Folklore said:


> Do you really think so? Then why exactly such goals?
> I hope you do not read publications that are promoting the interests of our "experts" in the USA?
> Here is an example of nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Safest Place to Ride Out a Nuclear War? Maybe Moscow.
> 
> 
> Moscow has an enormous missile shield that may be impenetrable, or totally dysfunctional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we talk about the aviation component of nuclear forces, then personally, I can not link the cost of modification, for example, B61-12 with cities.
> Why so expensive and difficult?
> Other types of nuclear ammunition are upgraded in the same direction. Is it necessary for cities?


Russia has done much, more than the U.S. to protect the people living in cities. The U.S.? Nothing at all.
Yes, those living in targeted cities will die immediately or worse, but the rest of us have a good chance of not dying due to the attack.


----------



## Folklore

Denton said:


> Russia has done much, more than the U.S. to protect the people living in cities.


Oh my God! You just did not see real Russia.


Denton said:


> Yes, those living in targeted cities will die immediately or worse


I just asked why you still think that cities are included in the list of priority targets for such a complex, capricious and expensive weapon, as a nuclear. I last heard such stories in school during the Cold War.


Denton said:


> but the rest of us have a good chance of not dying due to the attack.


I do not argue.


----------



## The Tourist

The last time I saw kids in Russia they were dancing to 1950's oldies and acting like they were on "American Bandstand." For those members here in their teens, the TV show called 'American Bandstand' was a televised national spy attempt to hide good looking American kids to infiltrate Moscow. None of the supposed 'females' were really young girls, just featureless boys, but everyone packed a 1911, the chosen weapon of slang-speaking rock n' roll youngsters...


----------



## wjv

The only nuke specific prep I do is keeping 200 caps of Potassium Iodide tabs at home.


----------



## Ural

Nuclear War is survivable but you have to know what to do,look at Hiroshima and Nagasaki,those people in shelters survived.Look at nuke plant leaks in Ukraine and Fukushima,Chernobil was evacuated and thats it.


----------



## split

See if you are outside the kill zone:








NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


NUKEMAP is a mapping mash-up that calculates the effects of the detonation of a nuclear bomb.




nuclearsecrecy.com


----------



## Trihonda

It’s my understanding that radioactive particles that might enter your home will be large and easily defeated by a simple dust cover over your air intake. Also, these particles do not irradiate around hvac corners. Radiation travels in a straight line. Mass and distance are your friends at reducing radioactive impact. 

it’s also my understanding that air bursts are more likely. Surface dets are what causes fallout as dirt and concrete are instantly vaporized, and when cooling, bonds with the radiactive material and forms fallout particles. 

Surface dets will destroy the land for a long time, so it depends on the attackers goal…? Ruining the land makes for a lousy conqueror. Destroying politically significant cities and tactical targets makes more sense, thus air bursts seem more likely than ground dets However, this still requires 1000’s of bombs. A much more likely scenario seems to be to detonate a few nukes in low orbit and create an emp. This seems likely to send an opponent into the Stone Age, and easy to conquer. it all sounds scary.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------

